# estar con algo que...



## Gaditanito11

Hola!
Me gustaría saber si la construccion de arriba existe o si solamente a mi como hablante no nativo me suena bien.
Por ejemplo:

Despues de las navidades estoy con los regalos que ya no los quiero ver.

Está bien?

Gracias


----------



## blasita

Gaditanito11 said:


> Después de las navidades estoy con los regalos que ya no los quiero ver. ¿Está bien?



Pues no tiene mucho sentido para mí; ¿dónde la has encontrado/puedes dar más contexto, por favor? Quizás podría ser: estoy tan harto de los regalos.

Saludos.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Gracias por tu respuesta!

La verdad es que no la he encontrado en ninguna parte...simplemente me parecía bien pero ya veo que no se dice jajaja Muchas gracias otra vez!


----------



## Lurrezko

Para mí sí que tiene sentido, es español coloquial en mi zona. Es frecuente con otras frases:
_
Después de las Navidades, estoy con los regalos que no los quiero ni ver.
Está con su novio que no piensa en otra cosa.
Estoy con las oposiciones que me sale humo de la cabeza._

Saludos


----------



## Gaditanito11

Gracias Lurrezk, a eso me refería! Alguien más me lo puede confirmar?


----------



## elprofe

Yo estoy con Lurrezko! Suena muy natural esa expresión...
Gaditanito11, a Blasita no le hagas ni caso, que no tiene ni idea


----------



## Gaditanito11

jajaja Muchas gracias a todos!
también me podrías explicar que significa exactamente?
Muchas gracias...jaja Qué lio!


----------



## nzaballa

Si, en Argentina tambien la usamos asi.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Y qué significa? jaja qué lio!


----------



## nzaballa

Bueno supongo que al usarla tanto se han quitado palabras y la expresión terminó siendo "estar con" solamente, dejame pensar qué palabras podría estar reemplazando:

- Estoy tan liada con los regalos... (liada viene de lío, como "estar en un lio")
- Está tan metida / enganchada con su novio que no piensa en otra cosa.
- Estoy tan enojado con las oposiciones que me sale humo de la cabeza.

Parecería que la palabra que falta te la da el contexto, pero no hay una traducción específica.  Espero que tenga sentido!


----------



## blasita

elprofe said:


> Gaditanito11, a Blasita no le hagas ni caso, que no tiene ni idea



A mí y a unos cuantos de por aquí a los que he preguntado porque me picaba la curiosidad, no nos parece que la frase del hilo (no la expresión 'estar con algo') tenga un significado claro y no lo diríamos en ese caso así. Pero seguramente es que no tengo ni idea, como dice Elprofe.


----------



## elprofe

Blasita no te enfades mujer! Está claro que estaba bromeando 
Pensaba que después de más de 2000 mensajes había un poco de "confianza" 

Dudo que la expresión sea correcta gramaticalmente, pero a mí me suena muy natural en un ámbito informal...


----------



## edw

Creo que la frase es el equivalente a: "_Estoy *de* los regalos que ya no los quiero ver_"

donde "de" introduce la causa de por qué se _está _de cierto modo.


----------



## blasita

edw said:


> Creo que la frase es el equivalente a: "_Estoy *de* los regalos que ya no los quiero ver_"
> donde "de" introduce la causa de por qué se _está _de cierto modo.



¡Eso es! Por aquí usamos 'de', y yo es como lo entendí (está en mi primer comentario).



nzaballa said:


> - Estoy tan liada con los regalos... (liada viene de lío, como "estar en un lio")



No entiendo que pueda tener este significado de 'liado' en la frase en cuestión: ¿es así como todos los demás entienden la frase?


----------



## Gaditanito11

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas! 
Ahora que lo pienso también me suena mejor con "de" como dice Blasita en su último comentario.
Qué creen los demás? Se pueden decir las dos cosas? Estoy de los regalos que ya no los quiero ni ver/Estoy con los regalos que ya no los quiero ni ver
También se me ha ocurrido otro ejemplo ya que es verdad  : Después de las navidades estoy con/de la comida que ya no quiero comer nada! 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gaditanito11 said:


> Ahora que lo pienso también me suena mejor con "de" como dice Blasita en su último comentario.
> También se me ha ocurrido otro ejemplo ya que es verdad  : Después de las navidades estoy con/de la comida que ya no quiero comer nada!



Debe de ser un asunto regional porque por aquí decimos 'de' (en realidad es como decir 'harto/hasta las narices/hasta la coronilla _de_ (la comida', etc.), aunque si dices 'como' pues lo entenderíamos _en contexto_.

Sí, la verdad es que ya uno está empachado.


----------



## elprofe

blasita said:


> ¡Eso es! Por aquí usamos 'de', y yo es como lo entendí (está en mi primer comentario).
> 
> 
> 
> No entiendo que pueda tener este significado de 'liado' en la frase en cuestión: ¿es así como todos los demás entienden la frase?



No, yo tampoco creo que haya un "tan liado" omitido... De hecho, no creo que haya un "tan + adjetivo" elidido en esa expresión, ya que cada adjetivo rige una preposición, y en cambio, las únicas preposiciones que se usarían con esta expresión son "de" y "con".

Yo pienso que cuando tiene el sentido de "estar harto" se usa "de" y cuando tiene el sentido de "sentirse atraído o estar enganchado" se usa "con"..

Por ejemplo:
_Estoy de los exámenes, que ya no puedo más
Estoy de los regalos, que ya no los quiero ni ver
Estoy de tu hermano, que ya no lo aguanto más

Está con los videojuegos, que no para de jugar
Está con los regalos que no caga
Está con su novia, que no piensa en otra cosa

_Por cierto, ¿Pensáis que habría que poner una coma delante de "que"?


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, yo también uso ese matiz de *con/de* en muchos casos, pero el uso de *con* con sentido negativo me sigue sonando natural:

_Estoy con tu padre que al final le soltaré un disparate.
Está con su marido que cuando no le hace una cosa, le hace otra._

Es español coloquial, quizá lo sea en unas zonas y en otras no.
Saludos


----------



## edw

blasita said:


> No entiendo que pueda tener este significado de 'liado' en la frase en cuestión: ¿es así como todos los demás entienden la frase?



Para mí si hay un adjetivo, no omitido (en el sentido de que haga falta) pero sí en la estructura profunda de la oración ( porque está la mente de hablante, el contexto lo sugiere, el marco comunicacional lo explica) y por eso no aparece en la frase que tenemos aquí (que es una estructura superficial). 

Todo lo que sigue al verbo _estar_ puesto aquí como _estoy,_ es un *complemento predicativo*, y por lo tanto se puede reemplazar directamente por un adjetivo, dejando el otro valor comunicativo de la oración al contexto en que se produce la frase. 

Estoy  _con los regalos que ya no los quiero ver =_

Estoy _*harta *_[o _cansada_] 

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

edw said:


> Estoy _*harta *_[o _cansada_]



Pues sí, a esto mismo me refería y así había dicho al principio de este hilo, gracias. Luego coincidimos _casi todos_ en la interpretación de la frase de Gaditanito.

Edw: *yo* no he dicho nunca, ni siquiera insinuado, que fuera agramatical. Pero ahora voy a decir que pienso que 'harto *de* algo' sería más general (¿quizás más correcto? No lo puedo asegurar) y lo que un no nativo que está aprendiendo debería saber (al igual que algunos hablantes usarían de igual manera 'con' en esta frase).

Si me permitís, me gustaría insistir en que en la frase de este hilo no me suena natural; aunque pueda entender a lo que se refiere, yo no lo expresaría así (pero yo sí siempre respeto todos los usos y a todos los foreros).


----------



## edw

blasita said:


> Edw: *yo* no he dicho nunca, ni siquiera insinuado, que fuera agramatical. Pero ahora voy a decir que pienso que 'harto *de* algo' sería más general (¿quizás más correcto? No lo puedo asegurar) y lo que un no nativo que está aprendiendo debería saber (al igual que algunos hablantes usarían de igual manera 'con' en esta frase).



La frase con la construcción 'harto *de* algo' es más estándar, blasita. Simplemente la entendería más gente y posiblemente en todos los lugares. Es, como señalas, un camino seguro para un no nativo. 

La frase sin el adjetivo (sea "harto/a" u otro) no es incorrecta, simplemente su construcción demuestra que es más coloquial y por lo tanto más difícil de entender sin el adecuado contexto. 

Por su parte, si la preposición es "de"  o "con": volvemos a lo mismo. Con "de" es más estándar y por lo tanto un camino más seguro para un no nativo. Eso no hace a la construcción con la preposición "con" incorrecta. Para nada. Es perfectamente posible allí donde se use y por lo tanto, de seguro cumple su función comunicativa a la perfección en esos lugares. 

Estoy perfectamente de acuerdo contigo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta, Edw. Un cordial saludo.



> *harto*. _(*de*)_ Se dice de la persona que ha hecho muchas veces una cosa y tiene, por tanto, motivos para *saber hacerla o saber algo en relación con ella: 1 Cansado.
> _(*de)*_ *Cansado de hacer cierta cosa o de aguantar o sufrir algo o a alguien: ‘Estoy harto de hacer todos los días lo mismo. Estoy harto de oír a ese majadero’. (María Moliner)



Pero, como ya he repetido una y otra vez en los foros, cada día uno aprende que hay diferentes usos y a mí personalmente esto me apasiona. No encuentro en ningún diccionario 'con', pero eso no quiere decir que no se use ni que no se deba usar.


----------



## edw

blasita said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, Edw. Un cordial saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero, como ya he repetido una y otra vez en los foros, cada día uno conoce diferentes usos y a mí personalmente esto me apasiona. No encuentro en ningún diccionario 'con', pero eso no quiere decir que no se use ni que no se deba usar.



Se usa "con" con el sentido de "de" en este caso. Lo acabamos de aprender. Los diccionarios, al igual que las gramáticas, no saben nada de la lengua. Es mejor preguntarle a un ser de carne y hueso, como hacemos aquí, y guiarnos por su juicio, debidamente contrastado con otras opiniones. 

Un saludo muy cordial de vuelta.


----------



## blasita

edw said:


> Se usa "con" con el sentido de "de" en este caso. Lo acabamos de aprender. Los diccionarios, al igual que las gramáticas, no saben nada de la lengua. Es mejor preguntarle a un ser de carne y hueso, como hacemos aquí, y guiarnos por su juicio, debidamente contrastado con otras opiniones.



Bueno, pero este ser de carne y hueso, al igual que otros por esta zona, no lo usa de esa manera de todas formas, y espero que esta información sea útil para los que estén aprendiendo español: este uso de 'con' no es tan general.


----------



## edw

blasita said:


> Bueno, pero este ser de carne y hueso, al igual que muchos por aquí, no lo usa de esa manera de todas formas, y espero que esta información sea útil a los que estén aprendiendo: no es general.



Perfecto. Es mi caso: no lo usaría. Pero entiendo que quienes lo usan sí se entienden con ese uso y por lo tanto, no puedo verle ningún problema. 

Es un gusto constratar opiniones. 

Recibe un saludo.


----------



## edw

blasita said:


> Bueno, pero este ser de carne y hueso, al igual que muchos por aquí, no lo usa de esa manera de todas formas, y espero que esta información sea útil a los que estén aprendiendo: no es general.



Perfecto. Es mi caso: no lo usaría. Pero entiendo que quienes lo usan sí se entienden con ese uso y por lo tanto, no puedo verle ningún problema y estoy de acuerdo contigo en que no es general. Espero también que esa información sea útil.

Es un gusto contrastar opiniones. 

Recibe un saludo.


----------



## blasita

edw said:


> Perfecto. Es mi caso: no lo usaría. Pero entiendo que quienes lo usan sí se entienden con ese uso y por lo tanto, no puedo verle ningún problema. Es un gusto constratar opiniones.



Gracias por dar tu opinión: me había dado la impresión de que sí lo usabas normalmente. Edw, como he repetido hasta la saciedad ya, no hay muchos foreros más respetuosos con los usos del lenguaje que yo; ¿es que ha dado la impresión de que era un problema para mí? No lo creo: todo lo contrario, y si es así, lo siento. Solo intento ayudar a los que están aprendiendo y a que tengan toda la información (lo que por cierto me trae muchos disgustos), nada más. Un saludo.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Hola de nuevo!
la de respuestas que me habéis dado!!!
Solo una pregunta Blasita:
tu dijiste que la frase que yo puse al principio te sigue pareciendo mala...Me gustaría saber sí la frase en sí te suena mal o sí lo que te molesta es el "con"?
Esta te sonaría mejor? _Despues de las navidades estoy *de* los regalos que ya ni los quiero ver
_Muchas gracias Blasita, elprofe, etc. siempre por vuestra ayuda, que siempre me ayudáis un mónton! 
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gaditanito11 said:


> Solo una pregunta Blasita:
> t*ú* dijiste que la frase que yo puse al principio te sigue pareciendo mala...Me gustaría saber s*i *la frase en sí te suena mal o s*i* lo que te molesta es el "con".
> *¿*Esta te sonaría mejor? _Despues de las navidades estoy *de* los regalos que ya ni los quiero ver_



Sí, me suena mejor a mí y a muchos de por aquí con 'de' (además de a los diccionarios), pero ya hemos comprobado que 'con' se usa también en algunos otros sitios. _Mi_ humilde recomendación a los que estén aprendiendo el idioma es que incluyan el adjetivo o que usen 'de' si se refieren a 'harto' pues así se les entenderá en todas partes sin ningún problema.

P. D. Pero yo no he dicho nunca que me pareciera 'mala', sino que no se decía así por aquí/no se entendía bien. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Vale, ha quedado claro ;-) Madre mía que complicadillo!  
Sí incluyes el adjetivo también tienes que incluir "tan" no? (la construcción que conozco es: verbo+tan+adjetivo+que)
_Estoy tan harto de los regalos que ya...
_O también puedes decir: 
_Estoy harto de los regalos que ya...

_Saludicos!


----------



## blasita

Gaditanito11 said:


> Vale, ha quedado claro ;-) Madre mía que complicadillo!
> Sí incluyes el adjetivo también tienes que incluir "tan" no? (la construcción que conozco es: verbo+tan+adjetivo+que)
> _Estoy tan harto de los regalos que ya..._



Esto a mí me parece perfecto, pero espera a ver si los demás están de acuerdo, que igual lo usan de distinta manera.


----------



## edw

Gaditanito11 said:


> Vale, ha quedado claro ;-) Madre mía que complicadillo!
> Sí incluyes el adjetivo también tienes que incluir "tan" no? (la construcción que conozco es: verbo+tan+adjetivo+que)
> _Estoy tan harto de los regalos que ya...
> _O también puedes decir:
> _Estoy harto de los regalos que ya...
> 
> _Saludicos!



Para mí la construcción es como señalas: tan+adjetivo+que. A ver lo que piensan otros foreros. Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Permitidme que meta baza de nuevo en este hilo algo largo, pero no sé si los diccionarios nos pueden servir de ayuda en esta construcción específica. Es obvio que el adjetivo *harto* rige la preposición *de*, pero no entiendo de dónde se deduce que la construcción que nos ocupa lleva implícito tal adjetivo. ¿Y si la idea que oculta la construcción es *asqueado*, por ejemplo, o *saturado*, que pueden regir *con*? 
_
Estoy (tan asqueado/saturado) con los regalos que ya no los quiero ni ver._

En mi opinión, en la construcción se halla implícita una idea, no un adjetivo preciso con su régimen preposicional, lo que explicaría la vacilación en el uso de la preposición. Y lo cierto es que no encuentro la construcción en ningún diccionario/gramática, ni con *con* ni con *de*. Tampoco tiene mayor importancia, como es lógico. 

Desde luego, ha quedado meridianamente claro que a unos no les suena natural, mientras que a otros sí. No creo que haga falta insistir en ello. Pero no me ha parecido que el uso se decantara de manera reseñable hacia una de las dos posibilidades, francamente. Dado que es español coloquial, mi consejo es que lo use con libertad en cualquiera de sus dos formas: en algunos sitios sonará natural, en otros no, como con tantos cientos de casos en español.

Saludos a todos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko, siento de veras que te molesten a ti o alguien mis comentarios: esto siempre está fuera de mi intención.

Mi humilde opinión y forma de verlo: este es un foro de gramática de inglés-español y los que van a consultar esta frase están aprendiendo el idioma español. Al estar en un foro de gramática que consultan principalmente personas que quieren aprender español, a mí no me parece de más decir lo que es correcto o no (lo de los diccionarios sí me parece muy digno de mención) junto con lo que se usa o no.

Parecía que por fin entendíamos que el adjetivo (o idea implícita en la frase de Gaditanito) era la de estar harto. Si algunos hablantes interpretan de manera diferente 'estoy con los regalos que' en la frase original de este hilo, quizás no esté tan claro ahí en general (aunque ha quedado demostrado que tú lo tienes).

Mi consejo (por favor, ¡no te lo tomes a mal!) es que los que lean este hilo sepan que algunos hablantes usan la frase sin problema (y a mí, repito, me parece estupendo), pero que hay otras maneras de expresarla que sí son claras para todos los hablantes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Blasita, a mí no me molesta nada, ni me tomo a mal nada, ni tus comentarios ni los de nadie. Es una simple frase en un foro, sólo doy mi opinión. Nzaballa (#10) entendía que la construcción ocultaba varios adjetivos, mientras que el profe (#17) ni siquiera pensaba que la construcción ocultara la idea de tan + adjetivo. La idea implícita de *estar harto* la entendíais tú y edw, dos foreros que me merecen el máximo respeto, pero que no me parecen una muestra estadísticamente representativa en ningún caso. La frase suena bien a algunos y a otros no, y hay maneras más claras y estándares de decirlo: claro, es una frase coloquial. No hay que darle más vueltas, yo creo.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Me alegro, porque, en general, una ya _está un poco harta de_ algunos comentarios groseros de otros hilos (borrados o no) cuando solamente se da una opinión con toda la educación del mundo. Gracias, Lurrezko.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> La idea implícita de *estar harto* la entendíais tú y edw, dos foreros que me merecen el máximo respeto, pero que no me parecen una muestra estadísticamente representativa en ningún caso. La frase suena bien a algunos y a otros no, y hay maneras más claras y estándares de decirlo: claro, es una frase coloquial.



Se me olvidaba comentar que, como dije antes, pregunté (sólo a unas diez personas) antes de escribir mi segundo comentario. A mí sí me parece representativo del castellano de por aquí, aunque yo me he centrado solamente en la frase original. Esto no quiere decir ni mucho menos, como tú dices, que se entienda perfectamente en esa frase en muchos otros lugares y seamos nosotros la excepción (lo que no nos importa).


----------



## cbrena

blasita said:


> Se me olvidaba comentar que, como dije antes, pregunté (sólo a unas diez personas) antes de escribir mi segundo comentario. A mí sí me parece representativo del castellano de por aquí, aunque yo me he centrado solamente en la frase original. Esto no quiere decir ni mucho menos, como tú dices, que se entienda perfectamente en esa frase en muchos otros lugares y seamos nosotros la excepción (lo que no nos importa).


¿Dónde está ese "_aquí"_ en el que once personas se convierten en una estadística representativa del castellano?


----------



## blasita

cbrena said:


> ¿Dónde está ese "_aquí"_ en el que once personas se convierten en una estadística representativa del castellano?



Perdona, pero creo que no has leído bien lo que he escrito o yo me he expresado mal: lo que he dicho es precisamente lo contrario, Cbrena: que probablemente no lo seamos (no lo sé) y seamos así la excepción. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## cbrena

blasita said:


> Se me olvidaba comentar que, como dije antes, pregunté (sólo a unas diez personas) antes de escribir mi segundo comentario. A mí sí me parece representativo del castellano de por aquí, aunque yo me he centrado solamente en la frase original. Esto no quiere decir ni mucho menos, como tú dices, que se entienda perfectamente en esa frase en muchos otros lugares y seamos nosotros la excepción (lo que no nos importa).





blasita said:


> Perdona, pero creo que no has leído bien lo que he escrito o yo me he expresado mal: lo que he dicho es precisamente lo contrario, Cbrena: que probablemente no lo seremos y que seamos la excepción. Un cordial saludo.


Creo que lo subrayado lo he leído bien, y por eso mi pregunta. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## blasita

Pues no entendí tu pregunta; creo que entonces quieres saber las nacionalidades/regiones, ¿no? No le veo ninguna importancia en este hilo, pero te respondo sin problema.

He preguntado a hablantes de: País Vasco, Madrid, Ecuador. Espero que sea lo que necesitas.


----------



## Canela Mad

Hola:

No es una construcción que yo use porque aunque llevo mil años viviendo en España, algo me queda de mi "exquisita" gramática nativa . Sin embargo, tengo amigos andaluces que la usan muchísimo, cito un ejemplo reciente y real: "Llevo tres días haciendo de canguro con mis sobrinos, estoy con los niños que ya no los quiero ver ni en pintura". Aunque sí que hay otra variante con de: "Estoy de mi jefe hasta el moño...".

Blasita: Hay un refrán que nunca sé si lo cito bien: "el que se pica ajos come" (o algo así). Es decir, que el que argumenta y debate, alguna vez se arriesga a una respuesta desabrida o simplemente a no tener la razón. Afortunadamente este foro es un paraíso de moderación para lo que se ve en muchos otros lares, si alguien te falta a respeto repórtalo a las instancias pertinentes y si no, habrá que encajarlo como gajes del oficio.

Un saludo,
CM


----------



## blasita

Canela Mad said:


> si alguien te falta a respeto repórtalo a las instancias pertinentes y si no, abrá que encajarlo como gajes del oficio.



Muchas gracias, Canela Mad. Sí, ya lo he tenido que hacer alguna que otra vez. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Canela Mad

Ya lo arreglé en el post original pero es que ese habrá sin "h" me quema los ojos en la cita. ¡Qué velocidad!

Edit: Lo aclaro por bien de los que estén aprendiendo: Niños, nunca hagáis eso, está feo y hasta huele mal.


----------



## Calambur

Permiiisoo...




Gaditanito11 said:


> Despu*é*s de las navidades estoy con los regalos que ya no los quiero ver.
> 
> *¿*Está bien?





nzaballa said:


> S*í*, en Argentina tambi*é*n la usamos as*í*.


Disculpen si me despisté un poco (creo que lo que diré nadie lo ha dicho aún).

La construcción original no necesariamente da por sobreentendido un adjetivo. Ejemplo:
_Después de las navidades estoy con (respecto a) los regalos que ya no los quiero ver.


_*Blasita*: este foro es un apostolado, pero no tomes a mal las discrepancias (son la sal de la vida).


----------



## blasita

Calambur said:


> *Blasita*: este foro es un apostolado, pero no tomes a mal las discrepancias (son la sal de la vida).



Muchas gracias, Calambur. Todo el mundo sabe que nunca me he tomado a mal las discrepancias (yo no, pero otros sí) sino las faltas de respeto e insultos, lo que para mí no son ni deberían ser la sal de la vida.

Un placer verte por aquí; a ver si te seguimos viendo por este foro en otros hilos: que será un placer para mí. Un saludo.


----------



## Calambur

blasita said:


> Un placer verte por aquí; a ver si te seguimos viendo por este foro en otros hilos: que será un placer para mí. Un saludo.


El gusto es mío, Blasita, pero gracias igual. Trataré de aportar algo, si puedo...


----------



## blasita

Calambur said:


> El gusto es mío, Blasita, pero gracias igual. Trataré de aportar algo, si puedo...



Yo estoy segurísima de ello. Intentaré aprender lo más que pueda de ti. Quédate por aquí o pásate por aquí más a menudo por favor ...


----------



## edw

Calambur said:


> La construcción original no necesariamente da por sobreentendido un adjetivo. Ejemplo:
> _Después de las navidades estoy con (respecto a) los regalos que ya no los quiero ver.
> _



Gracias, *calambur*, por tu opinión. Ayuda a que la opinión mía y la de blasita se tome como lo que queremos que sea: una simple opinión, por lo tanto necesariamente rebatible. Recibe un abrazo. 

Creíamos que nos habían dejado solos en este hilo.

Felices fiestas.


----------

